# Some coloured Line Art (very image heavy)



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

i recently have been asked by a few artist to have a go colouring a few things for them. heres a few that i churned out!

*I DID NOT DRAW THESE , ONLY COLOURED*

-finished-



































Im quite Pleased with this one, i managed to recreate the naruo text 











-Unfinished-

















any C&C will be welcome!

:victory:
-Riandro


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good Riandro love the ork one.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

why thank you Lord Sinkoran!

Update time! 








http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs31/f/2008/215/6/f/tyrantwache__s_ASML_Page1_C1_by_riandro.jpg


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Love the traitor guardsman, the lighting and general feel of the whole picture is just brilliant.


----------

